# Official Bulls @ Hornet, Wednesday Jan 4, 7 p.m (CDT). Cox Sports / CSN-CHI / NBALP



## spongyfungy (Oct 22, 2003)

The Dismal Hornets are on a eight game losing streak. They are a lowly 2-27. If we lose to them, I'm going to PUKE.

<Center>







vs.

















































































</Center>


----------



## 7thwatch (Jul 18, 2002)

If we lose this game . . . :sour:


----------



## El Chapu (Oct 23, 2004)

i dont like some matchups:
Curry vs Baron Davis
Duhon vs PJ Brown
AD vs JR Smith


----------



## BG7 (Jun 25, 2003)

Is Curry better?

The front court is awful without him.


----------



## El Chapu (Oct 23, 2004)

The Tribune Bulls' probable lineup:
Duhon
Hinrich
Deng
AD
Chandler

Curry is day to day, and will be a game time decision. That means, he wont play.


----------



## HAWK23 (Jul 1, 2002)

oh jesus if we lose this game I don't think I'll be able to handle all the negativity that will come along with it on these board until another 5 game win streak 


please bulls win :gopray:


----------



## BenDengGo (Feb 1, 2004)

anything but a win is a dissapointment !!!

duhon<<davis
hinrich>jr smith
deng>nailon
davis>rogers
curry=brown
bench>bench

we are up with two arrows,
make that 1 arrow=10 points

bulls 101
nawlins 81


----------



## unBULLievable (Dec 13, 2002)

Beter expect an unexpected loss tonight

Baron Davis hits 7/9 from downtown
PJ Brown grabs 15 rebounds and Lee Nailon goes for 29 points

Bulls 87
Hornets 95

:dead:


----------



## BenDengGo (Feb 1, 2004)

> Originally posted by <b>toros_locos</b>!
> anything but a win is a dissapointment !!!
> 
> duhon<<davis
> ...


WTF

something changes what i typed !!!

duhon<davis
hinrich>jr smith
deng>nailon
davis>rogers
curry=brown
bench>bench

<FONT COLOR=0000ff>Fixed HTML issue. -- DaBullz</FONT>


----------



## BenDengGo (Feb 1, 2004)

> Originally posted by <b>toros_locos</b>!
> 
> 
> WTF
> ...


again !!

if you quote what i wrote it will appear different, somebody please explain this HTML phenom


----------



## King Joseus (May 26, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>toros_locos</b>!
> 
> 
> again !!
> ...


strange, yes. can't explain it though...


----------



## BealeFarange (May 22, 2004)

> Originally posted by <b>toros_locos</b>!
> anything but a win is a dissapointment !!!
> 
> duhon<<davis
> ...


Lol...I was wondering...(JR Smith is better than Hinrich???) 

Smith and Davis do worry me, though. They could start lobbing 35 footers and what the heck could we do about it? Not probable, but no game is a given. 

I'll add one more arrow and say Curry > Brown and, arguably, bench > > bench. Gordon and Chandler and Noc over...um...Dickau?


----------



## DaBullz (Jul 15, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>toros_locos</b>!
> 
> 
> WTF
> ...


You put two '<' in a row. I don't know what the vBulletin software did to break the HTML it is generating.

The fix I did was to put '& lt;' instead of the two < signs. (No space after the &).

Though you were agruably right that Duhon < hinrich

duhon < davis
hinrich > jr smith
deng > nailon
davis > rogers
curry = brown
bench > bench

Putting spaces also works ;-)


----------



## PC Load Letter (Jun 29, 2002)

God, I hope we win so I don't have to listen to Tim Legler and his weird accent say how he was right about them beating us in this game.


----------



## fl_flash (Aug 19, 2002)

By all accounts, this is a game this team should win fairly handily. Even if Curry doesn't feel well enough to play there should be more than enough scoring and defense from the Bulls to beat the Hornets. That's what bothers me.... I'm hoping these guys don't get complacent and just think they have to show up to win. David Wesley - a.k.a. The Bulls Killer - is gone. That guy made more big shots against the Bulls than any player in recent memory. Has Jim Jackson even reported to the hornets yet? I gotta believe if the Bulls can hit 90 pts or better it should be a win. I just can't see where New Orleans is going to be able to top 90.

A perversely curious part of me wants to see this board if the Bulls lose. The Sky is Falling cries will be everywhere.


----------



## BG7 (Jun 25, 2003)

I think we may lose the game because certain players a unfocused, like Chandler, Davis, Piatowski. Those 3 are all unfocused with tonight, and think they can't lose to the Hornets, and that they are going to shove Legler's words down his throat. At least we will have 2 focused players tonight in Ben Gordon and Kirk Hinrich, and maybe a 3rd in Eddy Curry. Some of our players, mostly the veterans need to grow up.


----------



## greekbullsfan (Oct 26, 2003)

where are u guys?Game is up


----------



## spongyfungy (Oct 22, 2003)

I'm watching LOST. forget this game for 60 minutes.


----------



## qwerty (Oct 26, 2004)

> Originally posted by <b>BabyBlueSlugga7</b>!
> I think we may lose the game because certain players a unfocused, like Chandler, Davis, Piatowski. Those 3 are all unfocused with tonight, and think they can't lose to the Hornets, and that they are going to shove Legler's words down his throat. At least we will have 2 focused players tonight in Ben Gordon and Kirk Hinrich, and maybe a 3rd in Eddy Curry. Some of our players, mostly the veterans need to grow up.


Why include pike? He hardly ever plays.


----------



## L.O.B (Jun 13, 2002)

What is there like 15 people in the arena?


----------



## limufujuan (Oct 20, 2004)

game is underway,lets see how we will go, hopefully we can win


----------



## spongyfungy (Oct 22, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>L.O.B</b>!
> What is there like 15 people in the arena?


I know man. Tickets for this game was as low as 7 dollars.

48 dollars for 4 tickets, 4 hot dogs, 4 drinks,. That's about the same as a UIC game special


----------



## VincentVega (Oct 12, 2003)

Well, at least we no longer suck as bad as NO does. That said, we're only up by one.


----------



## LuolDeng (Feb 22, 2004)

Damnit Skiles.
Puts in Pike for Gordon, because Ben messed up on something.


----------



## limufujuan (Oct 20, 2004)

i dont know what Skiles think about as well


----------



## El Chapu (Oct 23, 2004)

> Originally posted by <b>KHinrich12</b>!
> Damnit Skiles.
> Puts in Pike for Gordon, because Ben messed up on something.


Pike answers with a 3 and a D-Reb.


----------



## greekbullsfan (Oct 26, 2003)

nice defensively job by tyson!!!!!!!!!already 2 blocks


----------



## L.O.B (Jun 13, 2002)

Pike airballs a 3, Dore says " Just a little long"


----------



## VincentVega (Oct 12, 2003)

Pike and Kirk


----------



## L.O.B (Jun 13, 2002)

Somebody take the hard candy from Red, it sounds like he's deep throating a lollypop.


----------



## spongyfungy (Oct 22, 2003)

Pike wants to stick it to Legler. "I'm the 3-point king!"

/Still watching Lost


----------



## qwerty (Oct 26, 2004)

> Originally posted by <b>L.O.B</b>!
> Somebody take the hard candy from Red, it sounds like he's deep throating a lollypop.


He is so senile.


----------



## L.O.B (Jun 13, 2002)

Chris Duhon had no business getting back after that turnover, great effort. 

OTOH, It's not a good sign when your point guard passes on taking open 18 foot jumpers.


----------



## MikeDC (Jul 16, 2002)

The announcers give a shout out to Darrell Walker, a former Bull I'd love to see have a roll somewhere in our organization. He did a great job coaching and scouting in his time with MJ in DC


----------



## L.O.B (Jun 13, 2002)

That 360 pass by Gordon wasn't text book but it's results sure were pretty.


----------



## L.O.B (Jun 13, 2002)

Eddy the ambi turner  

Bulls then proceed to blow a double digit lead.


----------



## El Chapu (Oct 23, 2004)

Great, lead down to 3.

:upset:


----------



## spongyfungy (Oct 22, 2003)

Adrian hit both FT's, PJ Brown on a screen and roll and Pike hit a jumper.

53-48 5 point lead.

NBA.com has the score wrong.


----------



## evalam23 (Feb 2, 2004)

If it wasn't for those 12 turnovers they should be up by at least 10. 12 to's in the first half, on their way to another 20+ night unless something changes, Bulls shooting 50% from floor, perfect from the charity stripe (but NO has shot 11 more), and out rebounding NO 20-16.


----------



## evalam23 (Feb 2, 2004)

Just noticed minnesota down big to charlotte, sprewell is tanking it, not playing the same as last year, time to move that deadwood.


----------



## greekbullsfan (Oct 26, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>evalam23</b>!
> Just noticed minnesota down big to charlotte, sprewell is tanking it, not playing the same as last year, time to move that deadwood.


maybe he could fit in Chicago??????????


----------



## DaBullDimebag (Jan 6, 2005)

They lost the basketball?

Only two hinky dink teams like this could get delayed because they can't find a ball.


----------



## L.O.B (Jun 13, 2002)

LMAO They lost the game ball to delay the 2nd half start


----------



## spongyfungy (Oct 22, 2003)

Eddy with a pass to AD. jumper good

Eddy with a good move. NICE.

8 point Bulls Lead. Eddy is sick!


----------



## unBULLievable (Dec 13, 2002)

greekbullsfan do you think we are going to win???

By the way Tommy Smith got waived.I wonder who could be joining the Bulls.


----------



## greekbullsfan (Oct 26, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>unBULLievable</b>!
> greekbullsfan do you think we are going to win???
> 
> By the way Tommy Smith got waived.I wonder who could be joining the Bulls.


gkantemh edo eisai???????


----------



## spongyfungy (Oct 22, 2003)

Hinrich knocked down a jumper lead to 12.


----------



## unBULLievable (Dec 13, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>greekbullsfan</b>!
> 
> 
> gkantemh edo eisai???????


Hey man!!A garbage truck came at my neighbourhood. at 4:30 a.m.Too much noise man.

How could I go back to sleep now???

Thank GOd i"m not working tommorrow.


----------



## TomBoerwinkle#1 (Jul 31, 2002)

Stupid move by Baron. Thanks, dude!


----------



## greekbullsfan (Oct 26, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>unBULLievable</b>!
> 
> 
> Hey man!!A garbage truck came at my neighbourhood. at 4:30 a.m.Too much noise man.
> ...



maybe lonny baxter?for low post scoring?


----------



## MurcieUno (Dec 16, 2004)

What did Baron Davis do to Deng?

Neil and Bill are laughing and are perplexed....

I dont get CSN until april so I cant see the game tonight


----------



## unBULLievable (Dec 13, 2002)

Bulls better keep playing defense and should win the game.


----------



## lister333 (May 6, 2003)

seems we are about to win this...


----------



## lister333 (May 6, 2003)

we have to play serious..they are hunger for a win...


----------



## unBULLievable (Dec 13, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>lister333</b>!
> seems we are about to win this...


With this team..you could never be sure unless they are winning by 4 points with less than a second remaining.


----------



## L.O.B (Jun 13, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>MurcieUno</b>!
> What did Baron Davis do to Deng?
> 
> Neil and Bill are laughing and are perplexed....
> ...


The refs missed a foul on Baron while Baron was driving the lane. He was pissed off with non call and flagrantly fouled Deng in retaliation, Red said he Rosed it, lol


----------



## HAWK23 (Jul 1, 2002)

I hate the New Orleans Arena sound effects... everytime they score they have that STUPID soundbyte of some guy saying "WHOOOO" jesus, I hope the bulls play some more great defense so they don't score any more points! :upset:


----------



## unBULLievable (Dec 13, 2002)

Oh oh....could the game possibly be turning around????:sour:


----------



## spongyfungy (Oct 22, 2003)

Tyson alleyoop pass to eddy!! :jawdrop:

What's with Rodney Rogers shooting these Threes.


----------



## unBULLievable (Dec 13, 2002)

On a side note

Boston defeated GOlden State by one point! 83-84 DAMN

Orlando beat Seattle
New York lost to Miami

Philly is winnning big in Utah.

The Bucks are dismantling the Nets.


----------



## lister333 (May 6, 2003)

bulls 14 to...


----------



## unBULLievable (Dec 13, 2002)

Bulls better not collapse in the fourth quarter


----------



## spongyfungy (Oct 22, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>HAWK23</b>!
> I hate the New Orleans Arena sound effects... everytime they score they have that STUPID soundbyte of some guy saying "WHOOOO" jesus, I hope the bulls play some more great defense so they don't score any more points! :upset:


SHOW ME THE MONEY! WHO LET THE DOGS OUT! AIIEYYYEEEEYYEYYEEYEYYE DEY-O Dey-O


----------



## L.O.B (Jun 13, 2002)

37% shooting for NO through 3 quarters. 

If not for the 14 to's, the Bulls would be running away w/ this game.


----------



## lister333 (May 6, 2003)

this is so bad for us, every team team that is chasing a playoff spot against us, had a win tonight..thats sucks


----------



## MikeDC (Jul 16, 2002)

Did anyyone else just lose the sound?


----------



## L.O.B (Jun 13, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>Mikedc</b>!
> Did anyyone else just lose the sound?


Loving the comcast product


----------



## lister333 (May 6, 2003)

why gordon seems so unactive?


----------



## unBULLievable (Dec 13, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>lister333</b>!
> this is so bad for us, every team team that is chasing a playoff spot against us, had a win tonight..thats sucks


if we win tonight we are starting to close the gap with the Knicks too.

if the Bulls win their games at home they will close the gap-3 games behind

First..we got to beat the Hornets


----------



## unBULLievable (Dec 13, 2002)

man we are getting killed by the lefty handed ERob clone

Just watch the Bulls lose this one....


I imagine Tim Legler is jumping up and down from joy


----------



## spongyfungy (Oct 22, 2003)

I use Neil and Bill ESPN 1000 for audio and my computer to sync up audio delays.

I am convinced that a 7 year old kid is pushing those annoying sound effect buttons WooHoo! 10x in a row. overkill. 

"will make you clap" "move get out the way" "doh" now the rocky theme song.

They are playing these sound effects while the Bulls have the ball. so dumb

Gordon got up a shot to kill this rally.

Rodney Rogers hits a three and we are tied. YIKES!!! panic.


----------



## MurcieUno (Dec 16, 2004)

Ugh.... Its gonna be hard for me to continue following this team if they blow this one....

Kirk gets us back the lead.


----------



## spongyfungy (Oct 22, 2003)

Rodney Rogers a three.....CLANK.

B diddy Three. DOINK. nope.


----------



## MurcieUno (Dec 16, 2004)

Rodney Rodgers.... unbelievable


----------



## dkg1 (May 31, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>Mikedc</b>!
> Did anyyone else just lose the sound?


that's the best red kerr and doerk have sounded in years.

please don't let this one slip away guys...


----------



## dkg1 (May 31, 2002)

80=78. :no:


----------



## lister333 (May 6, 2003)

i dont like tim legler...he hides himself under an injury who supposely overshadow his short career. And then comes back on national tv portrainting as an nba especialist. He sucks. i prefer Doctor jak Ramsey who at least got himself a ring with portland.


----------



## evalam23 (Feb 2, 2004)

Tyson is starting to assert himself on the glass, bulls just commit to many to's.


----------



## dkg1 (May 31, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>lister333</b>!
> i dont like tim legler...he hides himself under an injury who supposely overshadow his short career. And then comes back on national tv portrainting as an nba especialist. He sucks. i prefer Doctor jak Ramsey who at least got himself a ring with portland.


the stuff with legler really doesn't bother me. i remember during the championship years, ramsey always seemed to have a negative bias against the bulls.


----------



## spongyfungy (Oct 22, 2003)

Oh. yes Ben. You can do it!

Nachbar went to dunk and miss. *snoop song playing in the background*


----------



## lister333 (May 6, 2003)

gordon with his 5th foul


----------



## MurcieUno (Dec 16, 2004)

The Hornets are really relying on three's.....

wow


----------



## unBULLievable (Dec 13, 2002)

bulls took only 10 shots in 8 minutes of play in the fourth quarter....


:sour:


----------



## L.O.B (Jun 13, 2002)

Eddy diving on the floor and quickly passing the ball to Deng was awesome  

BTW Spongy

Been meaning to tell you that the avatar of yours scares me, that is was scarey rug rat


----------



## spongyfungy (Oct 22, 2003)

Rodney Rogers 0-10 3 pointers all year

Tonight : 4-10 :sigh:


----------



## dkg1 (May 31, 2002)

this is definitely a game ben will want to soon forget.

we need to get a basket coming out of this timeout. hopefully skiles can diagram something to get us a good luck...


----------



## lister333 (May 6, 2003)

> dkg1
> the stuff with legler really doesn't bother me. i remember during the championship years, ramsey always seemed to have a negative bias against the bulls.


But i recall Ramsey saing that the bulls woud struck utah in 6 games in the last bulls championship. Right in the money!!!


----------



## spongyfungy (Oct 22, 2003)

Hinrich for three. :no: 

Tyson BLOCKS! Oh man. he saved us again
5 blocks tonight


----------



## lister333 (May 6, 2003)

we kind of slow down in the second half.


----------



## MurcieUno (Dec 16, 2004)

Bulls by 7

Deng with the layup


----------



## dkg1 (May 31, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>spongyfungy</b>!
> Hinrich for three. :no:
> 
> Tyson BLOCKS! Oh man. he saved us again
> 5 blocks tonight


yup, tyson really bailed us out there. big free throws by eddy and a huge bucket by deng. we'll be okay as long as we don't help off of rodney rodgers or nochbar. can't let them shoot open 3's


----------



## unBULLievable (Dec 13, 2002)

21 turnovers by the Bulls and still are going to pull this one out.I'm amazed


----------



## L.O.B (Jun 13, 2002)

I think Rodgers is pissing Eddy off, that block was huge.


----------



## unBULLievable (Dec 13, 2002)

baron with the three

Bulls call a timeout

89-85 Bulls

45 seconds left


----------



## MurcieUno (Dec 16, 2004)

Lets hope as we mature as a team this season... we cut the BAD turnovers down.....


----------



## Future (Jul 24, 2002)

Y the **** would you have ben gordon throwing it in, when he is one of our best free throw shooters. ****in A Skiles, I hope this doesn't come back to bite us in the ***.


----------



## MurcieUno (Dec 16, 2004)

Eddy having a huge game with the flu.....


----------



## unBULLievable (Dec 13, 2002)

Free throws.....ahhhhhhh

Deng split them twice

Though you got to admire the kid had the nerve to hit the second free throw twice


----------



## spongyfungy (Oct 22, 2003)

Eddy with a huge board. Oh yes.

Eddy making his FT's 

Andres in. Tyson out.

Oh yeah. we got this. No Jamal Mashburn to turnaround three jumper on us this time.

93-87


----------



## evalam23 (Feb 2, 2004)

couple of more free throws and this game is over, you are not going to win too many games with 21 to's just consider the bulls lucky tonight.


----------



## L.O.B (Jun 13, 2002)

Curry 9-10 free throws tonite, hits 2 big ones.


----------



## Future (Jul 24, 2002)

Eddy with a huge game. He didn't shoot it too well, but he played great D, rebounded, and shot FTs well.

Good job Eddy, if only you were available against the Pistons, I'm sure we would have won.


----------



## lister333 (May 6, 2003)

at least we still made to win..ugly game.


----------



## Bulls96 (Jun 25, 2003)

Potential is a Man:yes:


----------



## spongyfungy (Oct 22, 2003)

oh yeah. It's just a two. HAHA. Rodney Rogers.


----------



## spongyfungy (Oct 22, 2003)

Gordon hits both FT's gj. 

95-89


----------



## lister333 (May 6, 2003)

best game of rodney rogers this year....


----------



## L.O.B (Jun 13, 2002)

I don't care if it's the 2 win Hornets, a win on the road is a win on the road.


----------



## evalam23 (Feb 2, 2004)

28-34 from the charity strike helps out when you have 21 to's, hey a road win is a road win, however need to play better at home against boston, utah, golden state and philly. I can see at least 2 out of 4 there.


----------



## lister333 (May 6, 2003)

20 to but we still goit the win...


----------



## greekbullsfan (Oct 26, 2003)

how many road win games did we had last year?This year we already have 4


----------



## lister333 (May 6, 2003)

see ya all at friday!!!Good chance to pull up another win
!!!


----------



## unBULLievable (Dec 13, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>lister333</b>!
> best game of rodney rogers this year....


It's sth that usually happens against us.


----------



## spongyfungy (Oct 22, 2003)

Let's stick it to Tim Legler.


----------



## unBULLievable (Dec 13, 2002)

UTah making a liitle run against Philly cutting the lead down to seven

Of course defating the Jazz on Friday is a must and then there is the DERBY against Boston.

Against the Celtics we better be ready.


----------



## ChiBulls2315 (Aug 11, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>spongyfungy</b>!
> Let's stick it to Tim Legler.




11:30 Central time tonite NBA Fastbreak is on ESPN2. Don't miss it.


----------



## mizenkay (Dec 29, 2003)

_NEW ORLEANS (Ticker) -- The New Orleans Hornets have reached a new low.

Absorbing their ninth straight loss, the Hornets suffered a 95-89 setback to the Chicago Bulls, who got 19 points from Kirk Hinrich.

The Hornets fell to 1-12 at home and 2-28 overall, both league-worst marks. They have won once since November 22 and have not broken 100 points in regulation this season.

In this one, New Orleans never led in the second half. Chicago took the lead for good at 80-78 on a jumper by Hinrich with 7:10 to play, then made 6-of-8 free throws in the final minute to seal the win.

Eddy Curry scored 17 points and rookie Luol Deng added 14 for the Bulls, who have won seven of 10 overall and three of four on the road.

Baron Davis scored 21 points and Rodney Rogers added 19 and eight rebounds for the Hornets, who shot under 37 percent (30-of-82) from the field.
_



tim who? 

:clown:


----------



## dkg1 (May 31, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>ChiBulls2315</b>!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


you guys are going to have to recap that so we can hear what he had to say tomorrow. i'll be asleep the time they get to the bulls highlights.


----------



## Starks (Feb 22, 2004)

> Originally posted by <b>lister333</b>!
> best game of rodney rogers this year....


I was actually glad when he went onto the injured list. He was out of shape and couldn't hit a shot. He actually surprised me last night. 

Congrats on the win. We really are as bad as the record shows. Your big men did a good job of blocking shots at crucial points in the game.


----------

